# Annoying Little Cough



## OppOnn (Jun 30, 2002)

I have a very annoying little cough. Had it for decades. I have never smoked. I always thought it because of the TB I had when young, and the fact I had so much radiation from so many high- -dosage x-rays they gave then.But now I wonder. And I remember getting a hacking cough, couldn't talk, had to get off the phone, couldn't continuewalking when out in 1997, just ...before my stomach troubles first started. And I was often short of breath.I asked my then very cold Primary Care Doctor what was this hacking cough and he wrote on a piece of paper GERD. Didn't say what that was. I looked it up, but had no stomach problems or heartburn then, so forgot it. But the cough went on. I insisted he help me do something about it. He sent me to a throat and chest doctor. To check on my TB and my throat. That specialist said it was Sinusitis andpost nasal drip. Gave me an antibiotic inhaler,hacking cold went away. Not been back since. Even after a cold.When my stomach troubles started a little later,I had to absolutely insist on seeing a specialist,a GI doctor. That's when the Dr. sent me to GI # 1. A colleague in his suite of offices, not v. experienced, I found out later, after colonoscopy # 1 and upper/lower GI series.Over the next year, I was diagnosed with everything from "suspected Crohn's (GI # 1) to not Crohn's (2nd Opinion GI #2) to not Crohn's but maybe GERD, maybe IBS, maybe an ulcer, maybe SplenicFlexure Syndrome, maybe gastritis (from GI # 3)by which time I also get heartburn, tried tosleep, elevated, sitting up.No definite diagnosis for almost 5 years. When GI #5 gave me a 2nd colonoscopy, insisted it isCrohn's. Mild. Not typical.I took a proactive course with my stomach fromthe beginning. An elimination diet I did myself through testing got rid of the d. gas, bloating and the heartburn went overnight takingcoffee, even decaf out of my life. 2 digestiveenzymes before I eat (at one time, I took l after,too)...plus acidophilus, calcium helped me to remission. No drugs. I run away from drugs.I am in remission, with my stomach in balance, and have been for 3 years.But I still have this little cough. And I definitely cannot lie down after eating forat least 2 hours.I also can't go out in weather the least bit cold unless I cover my throat, which is a strep throatalmost immediately if I don't protect it.Is it possible to have Crohn's and somesymptoms of GERD?Is that why I have this little cough?O


----------



## sabriel (May 27, 2002)

Hi OppOnn,I can't really say for sure your cough is due to GERD but a cough can be a symptom of GERD, specially if you get it more after eating or lying down.I occasionally wake up through the night with a slight cough due to irritation in my throat from the GERD.Lying down after eating is a big no no if you have GERD too, that is why you would feel better if you don't lie down for at least 2 hours after eating. I NEVER eat late myself, usually not for at least 2 - 3 hours or more before bedtime anyway, or I have more trouble with the GERD.I suppose it is possible to have GERD and Chron's at the same time too. I have IBS, GERD and a hiatus hernia all together, so I think it would be possible to have Chron's and GERD. I asked my doc recently about all my digestive probs and he said if you develop one digestive prob you are more likely to develop others, and things like GERD & hernia etc do seem to go together.Anyway, hope that helps some. I have also included some links below to medical articles about GERD that give more information about symptoms, treatments etc that you might find helpful.Re the strep throat tendency, it might be related to the GERD, after all if you have some reflux (acid) burning your throat it could feel sore from that or leave you more susceptible to strep throat bacteria getting in.Hope you feel better soon. http://www.mydr.com.au/default.asp?Article=3351 http://www.mydr.com.au/default.asp?Article=3353 http://www.mydr.com.au/default.asp?Article=3352 http://www.mydr.com.au/default.asp?Article=3426


----------



## OppOnn (Jun 30, 2002)

Thank you for your answers.I am fine. Have everything under control, in remission, except for this litte cough, which isonly annoying.You are right. It is mostly at night but also early morning. Heck, it's there more than it is not. I'm kind of used to it by now and none of my doctors are concerned, which doesn't mean much!I eat as early as possible, as little as possible at one go, and never ever lie down after eating.My stomach rumbles and grumbles and gurgles if I do. I can't even take a delicious little nap after lunch or tea on a Sunday.I usually post on the Crohn's board, and haveposted my thoughts on food there.You have really suffered a lot more than I withmany things. And I am so sorry you have.Interesting reading your recipes and yoursite. Good for you. Not sure I could takesome of those things in the recipes (we areall different) but they do sound very good.I should do what you have done, but I am toolazy.My husband is a great cook and has adapted recipesfor me - often cooking one thing for me, one for him or just making his hotter. I stick to my elimination diet, even though inremission. Don't risk anything. Because, as Ithink I said, I don't like to take drugs - onlymy digestive enzymes and acidophilus.O


----------



## OppOnn (Jun 30, 2002)

Here's the link from the Crohn's board about food: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...c;f=16;t=000657


----------



## SLBEL3 (Jun 1, 2000)

I used to have that too. So my er doc told me to try something (hubby called one night to the er because I couldn't stop coughing) they said to mix one teaspoon of honey with one teaspoon of lemon juice (kind you get in a bottle) and mix until completely mixed. then eat it all. may have to do it more than once but let me tell you, whenever I get the little annoying cough or even severe bronchitis I take that lemon honey mixture. Better than medication and works better too. Give it a try, it doesn't cause any side effects or interfere with any other meds you may be taking.


----------



## OppOnn (Jun 30, 2002)

Interesting er would tell you that.Sounds good.I'll try it.Thanks.O


----------



## sabriel (May 27, 2002)

The honey & lemon mixture does sound good. I think a doctor recommended that to my mum once, when she had a cough.Do be careful how much lemon juice that you have if you try it though Opponn, lemon juice is VERY acidy and too much is not good for GERD. In the morning or during the day would probably be fine, but at night before bed could be a problem with the lemon.Depending on whether or not you can tolerate it, a honey and eucalyptus 'lolly' or a honey and lemon 'lolly' might also just stop the tickle that causes you to cough. They sell them at the chemist here in little rolls. I LOVE the honey and lemon ones! (got to watch it and not have too many though!)Thank you for your sympathies re my 'plethora' of problems. Fortunately for me most of them are treatable and I can live with them. I should update the 'my IBS story' page on my site too, I have also just had another operation for gallstones!Ah well, at least there is not much else that can be surgically removed now! LOL!Cheers for now then, and hope the honey & lemon will help.


----------



## OppOnn (Jun 30, 2002)

You're right, I'll be careful of the lemon juice, and the honey. I can't eat too much with sugar or fructose or sorbitol with anything! But I can have tiny amounts, which is what I will try.I somehow think my TB and all those X-rays hassomething to do with this annoying little cough and the weakness in my throat - the cough andthe strep situation. I wear turtle necks most of the winter, and that really helps when out.You have suffered much more than I. It's notreally fair. But thank goodness not life-threatening. And you have a good sense ofhumorO


----------



## MsJanB (Jan 26, 2000)

HI,I havent looked at this message board for a long time,but when I saw your post,I felt I had to respond. I have suffered with IBS for at least 10 yrs, and with GERD,off and on for the last five.The heartburn has gotten way worse the past year and last spring, I had an unexplained cough, and almost constant throat clearing for about 3 months straight. I went to see a ENT who felt it was due to GERD,but he went on to refer me to a voice specialist. I am a singer,and was having hoarse speaking voice and a loss of my singing voice. I had a video stroboscope done and could see that my vocal cords were damaged,from the acid reflux. I went on daily proton pump med,and for a while it was helpful. If you continue to have a chronic cough, you need to see a ENT, they do know when the symptoms point to GERD.Jan


----------

